# Snapper Rear engine rider



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a snapper rear engine rider w/10 h.p. Briggs & stratton engine.
Snapper Model 281016BE
Engine Model 28B707 Type 1153-E1 Code 971016ZA
Here's the problem,i crank it let it warm up, engage the blades and it runs fine for alittle while than it starts to kill,i depress the clutch or release the blades and it stays running.It will do this oh 4 or 5 times than it won't do it again for the rest of my cutting.Next cut it will do it again.My Friend next door has the same problem with his,don't understand.It seems as though it warms up and looses fire or grounds out.I don't know how to check all those safety switches.It has electric start and pull start,the battery is dead so i pulled it off.now i just pull start and it starts fine.I wonder if the armature is putting out like it should?I wonder if its a safety switch problem?Electrical problem?Ground problem? Don't know but i think you guys can point me in the right direction.I don't understand what's happening. Thanks in Advance J.D.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Snapper rear engine riders do not interlock the ignition system to the mower blades, only the drive. There is a operator presence switch on the seat and neutral switch on the shift linkage, this will cause the engine to shut down (or fail to start) if the mower is in gear and no one is sitting in the seat.

If it stalls out when the blades are engaged, I would suspect a problem with the carburetor. It sounds like it's running a little lean, you may have a little build up or debris in your carburetor that is getting pulled into the main jet occasionally.

If it is a problem with the interlock switches then I would suspect the seat switch would be the cause, this switch as well as the neutral switch are easily tested with a multimeter, or continuity tester.


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

30year The carb is clean,i took it down no nothing.Don't no where the neutual switch is located,to check it.All i know is it doesn't do it all the time.I removed the armiture and cleaned it.I Have Fire Sometimes but not always,i suspect some type of electrical problem,because it sounds like the switch is being shut off.I spend most of the time with the blades ingauged thats why i thought it was a safety switch.I'll Be cutting and than it starts to kill,i quickly release the blades and press the clutch and it stays running,i'll engauge the blades again and it will do it about 4 or 5 Times.And than i can cut for another hour without it doing that anymore.I don't no but thank for the reply.I may have to live with it until it won't run at all.It's just so aggravating when it starts.Thanks J.D.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The neutral switch is located on the frame body just below the shift gates neutral position, and the seat switch in under the seat.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

You may want to try and disconnec the kill wire from the coil pack itself and try mowing the grass to see if it does it. If it still does then you narrowed it down to a coil pack failing when its hot. If it doesn't then you narrowed it down to either a chaffed wire or a safety switch.


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll Find The Neutral Switch,And Try Pulling off the Ground wire off the Coil.
Thanks 30 yeartech
Thanks Phillipmc
I'll be back soon to let you guys no how it went.


----------



## wheelerman (Jul 19, 2007)

The seat switch wireing also has a switch in the end of it.Make sure it is pluged all the way in.I had 4 of these come in last summer with the wire not plugged all the way in.


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

Wheelerman:At the end Do you Mean behind the battery?


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

Wheelerman do you @ the switch or behind the battery where the wires all meet?


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry For The second post.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I believe he is talking about the plug that connects to the seat switch.

There is a little button in the middle of the plug that senses if the connector is plugged into the switch or not. If the plug is not fully engage to the seat switch then this switch may not deactivate and would cause the engine to try and shut down, so the plug needs to be seated fully and the retainer on the plug hooked to the seat switch.


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

Wheelerman , 30 Yeartech ,Phillipmc, this weekend i disconnected the ground wire coming from the coil,and just like that the engine did not die.So i guess one of the safety switches is the cuprit.It sure was nice to cut grass without it wanting to kill.I reconnected the wire for the switch and the ground wire for the coil,but left out the wires for the safety switches.Thanks for your help. J.D.


----------

